# Warranty transfer question



## patmw123 (Sep 3, 2011)

Quick question for anyone who might know an answer. If I buy a 16gb nexus 7 off of craigslist, does the manufacturers warranty transfer over for me to use if necessary in the future? The nexus 7 is 3 days old and was initially purchased from the Google Play Store. If anyone has any clue on this please let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Probably not.

Good news is a Squaretrade warranty is only $40 for 2 years.


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

check your pm.


----------

